# use of 76 modifer



## cdavis9417 (Sep 25, 2008)

does anyone have any expierence with the use of the 76 modifier in an outpatient physical therapy setting?


----------



## always1453 (Oct 1, 2008)

We do alot of physical therapy billing and I am familiar with using the  76 modifier, do you have a specific question?


----------



## cdavis9417 (Oct 2, 2008)

*76 modifier*

Thanks for the response.  
do you use the 76 modifier?  and what instances would you use it over the 59 modifier?  
We bill outpatient PT clinic therapy on both UBs and 1500.  it depends on the way the clinic is established.


----------

